# صور منوعه



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

—


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشهيد باستفرس (صليب الجديد)






الشهيدة بربارة







القديس بقطر







القديس بوليكاربوس






الانبا برسوم العريان







الانبا بولا اول السواح






الانبا بيشوى






الانبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء






سلام ونعمة هى فين الصور
عامة ادى شوية صور للشهداء
الشهيد مارجرجس




القديسة بربارا




الشهيد اسطفانوس




اشتشهاد يوحنا المعمدان









*



​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*ايقونات الاثنى عشر رسول للفنان سامى  حنس

**
















































*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 ديسمبر 2011)

صور رائعة


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صور رائعة


*شكرا أخى الغالى
جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*

*

* 

*

* 

*

* 

*

*
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## rania79 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الله حلوين اوى
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> الله حلوين اوى
> ميرسى لحضرتك


شكرااا جدااا لذوقك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## clod (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اجمل ما رأت عيني


----------

